# Together We Are Vape - International Campaign



## Hooked (11/10/19)

​
This is a crowdfunding campaign to help American vendors and vapers. Don't turn away as soon as you hear "crowdfunding". This is serious.

I saw two You Tube videos which really brought home the stark reality of the situation in the USA.

One video showed a vape shop owner and his shop. Mostly bare shelves, because he had to remove his entire stock of juice. The shop owner said he didn't know what he was going to do. He can't survive selling mods only. This was his livelihood. He has a family to support. How is he going to support his two children?

The other video was of a distributor's warehouse. Nothing happening. Empty. Everything has to be cleared. He's going to move all his stock to another location, in another state.

It's only when you *see* this does it strike home. It's heartbreaking.


There is too much to post, so here are the links.

https://togetherwearevape.com/

https://vapouround.co.uk/together-we-are-vape-support-us-vapers-and-industry/

https://www.ecigclick.co.uk/together-we-are-vape/

https://www.justgiving.com/crowdfunding/togetherwearevape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (11/10/19)

Some thoughts ... I think it's time for us to stop moaning and groaning about how "ridiculous" (quoting myself!) the situation is.
It's time to take action along with the Americans. What happens in America does *not* stay in America.

*Let's assist with crowdfunding*
Perhaps the VPA could get involved here to start a crowdfunding campaign in South Africa? They could be trusted with donations and the transfer of funds to the USA. [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] @VPASA 

*Wristbands



*
https://www.ecigclick.co.uk/together-we-are-vape/
"Apart from making a donation, you can also support the campaign by purchasing Together We Are Vape wristbands which can also be bought in bulk for use in vape related businesses."
Perhaps a few major retailers could get together and buy in bulk, then distribute to all the vape shops?
*
Sharing on social media*
They want vapers to use the hashtag: *#TOGETHERWEAREVAPE* on as many social media platforms they can and to share the info about the campaign. @Chanelr perhaps you could spread the word? I will certainly do what I can.

*Anti-flavour ban*
How about every vape shop printing the PDF, getting everyone who comes to the shop to fill it in. Then take pics, send them to a central point (again, perhaps the VPA?) who will, in turn, send them to the campaign in the USA. Just to show support. Wouldn't that be awesome?
*
*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Chanelr (11/10/19)

Thanks @Hooked.
I will add this one to my #tags.

@StompieZA can you maybe add this to yours too?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (11/10/19)

Chanelr said:


> Thanks @Hooked.
> I will add this one to my #tags.
> 
> @StompieZA can you maybe add this to yours too?



Forsure i will, great initiative!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

